# The Show Off Your Guns, Thread!



## Vin

I'll start. Here is my favorite gun, ever. G23


----------



## Vin

This is my baby, the very first gun I ever purchased. It's never failed me. I call it 'Old Faithful.' Ruger P95DC 9mm.


----------



## Vin

This is the most fun to shoot, especially when you go over 100 grains. :shhh: .50 cal Hawken.


----------



## J-Will

My love, Glock 17 gen 4 w/ lonewolf threaded barrel, TFOs, and goodies.
Glock 27 and XD9SC, Glock 22 RTF2-Glock30-Taurus Judge PD heavy, Cobra 380 derringer, Taurus PT140 and PT738, Glock 17 gen 2, Beretta 92FS, XD9SC and Poly Taurus Judge PD, Mossberg 22LR tactical, Mossberg 500 12ga


----------



## J-Will

Bushmaster AR w/ aimpoint and other goodies, XD45 with the G30, another Mossy 500 (chainsaw version), XDM 3.8 Compact 45, Colt 22LR AR dipped and eoteched.


----------



## J-Will

I'm missing pics on my phone of the G19 gen 3 and an old 12ga that has been cut down. Finally figured out how to keep my pics small lol.


----------



## Vin

Sweet collection you got there! I am at work, I don't have many pictures on my picasa!


----------



## J-Will

At least you have access to picasa at work lol. I have more on my photobucket, but I'm blocked from it here at work. I had to blow up my work email with pics from my phone album!


----------



## Hydrashoks




----------



## Hydrashoks




----------



## SHOOTER13

*Shooter13's Toys...*


----------



## SHOOTER13




----------



## SHOOTER13

http://s273.photobucket.com/user/Gu...f-4c38-8959-5209580a4732_zps3d27ae3f.jpg.html


----------



## SHOOTER13




----------



## SHOOTER13




----------



## SHOOTER13

http://s273.photobucket.com/user/Gunnutz13/media/avatars/MY GUNS/RANCHHAND.jpg.html


----------



## SHOOTER13

*SAA in .45 COLT*
*Vaquero in .357 Magnum*


----------



## SHOOTER13

*Colt Gold Cup National Match...45 ACP*


----------



## SHOOTER13

*Smith & Wesson Model 629...44 Magnum*


----------



## Vin

SHOOTER13 said:


> *SAA in .45 COLT*
> *Vaquero in .357 Magnum*


The SAA. :drool:

Been my dream gun for a LONG LONG time.


----------



## SHOOTER13

Yea..._bucket list_ is getting shorter for me.

Got the Colt SAA...
Got the Thompson...
Got the Colt Gold Cup National Match...
Got the Wanted: Dead or Alive "Mare's Leg"...
Got the 1944 M1 Garand...


----------



## wingspar

Vin said:


> I'll start. Here is my favorite gun, ever. G23


I’ll stick to my favorite gun for photo posting, or at least, the gun I shoot the most. G17.


----------



## Vin

wingspar said:


> I’ll stick to my favorite gun for photo posting, or at least, the gun I shoot the most. G17.


Speer GDH? :2thmup:


----------



## wingspar

Vin said:


> Speer GDH? :2thmup:


Yes. 115 Grain +P. I have some of this stuff in +P+.


----------



## DrMarneaus

Finally, a thread I can participate in.

Not quite your standard glock. It's been worked over to feel as little like a glock as possible. 


And since I hate tupperware (i hate the ont i posted above, but still own and shoot it) and "black rifles" (ooooo so scary and bad ***!!! Lets get all tactical!), something a bit more pretty.

My "Truck Gun" project along with my birdshead Vaquero (that now wears an SBH hammer).


----------



## Vin

wingspar said:


> Yes. 115 Grain +P. I have some of this stuff in +P+.


That's what I carry in my 9.


----------



## wingspar

Vin said:


> That's what I carry in my 9.


It’s a very popular round. I have some HST in my HD .45 ACP, but the only malfunctions I’ve had in the gun is with the HST, so when it’s all gone, I’ll switch to GD’s.


----------



## truggles

This here is my P95. I've had it for awhile now and still love to take it out for a good day of shooting.


----------



## DrMarneaus

This handles my long range work. 600 yards has become pretty easy. I've had success out to 1000 yards.


----------



## Apyl

The two I use the most are my Remington 597 and HiPoint C9 . We have more but these are the ones I bought most recently and shoot the most. Oh and I have my above the door predator guns ,my daughter and I also shoot them for her 4H shooting sports practice.


----------



## Magus

Here's some of mine.


----------



## J-Will

Love the ruger! ^


----------



## Magus

I need to get it fitted for a Magnum cylinder.


----------



## Hibiscusmile

Goodness, I want some of those, will post mine when baby wakes up, if I get them out now, he will want to play with them! I mean, he is light sleeper!


----------



## ModernRifle

Also put a pic over in the "Guns!' thread at post #12

http://www.paracordforum.com/forum/f30/guns-207/index2.html#post2175

(not sure my pics are posting?)


----------



## Apyl

Here is the pic of the rest of our guns. The only one missing is an old S&W model 2.


----------



## Magus

Is that a red label Winchester I see back there? 0_o


----------



## Apyl

Magus said:


> Is that a red label Winchester I see back there? 0_o


No, its a Savage model 220 B . We got it from my husbands grandpa.


----------



## havasu

here is my collection a few years ago. Yep, it has grown a bit!


----------



## SHOOTER13

^^ Talk about wide angle...!! ^^


----------



## J-Will

ModernRifle said:


> Also put a pic over in the "Guns!' thread at post #12
> 
> http://www.paracordforum.com/forum/f30/guns-207/index2.html#post2175
> 
> (not sure my pics are posting?)


What comp is on your pistol? I like it!


----------



## DrMarneaus

Everybody needs a good fightin' scattergun.


----------



## DrMarneaus

and because AR's are stupid, here's my AR magazine fed 5.56 bolt gun. Mossberg MVP wearing a 3-9x42 SFWA SS. 



That'll do.


Pulled in 1.36" 5 shot group at 200 yards. 

I have had success at 600 yards with it as well, but it was too damn windy to get conclusive results. 400 yards is easy.


----------



## Hydrashoks

DrMarneaus said:


> and because AR's are stupid.


:dunno:


----------



## DrMarneaus

Hydrashoks said:


> :dunno:


Been there, done that, did not enjoy it.


----------



## Hydrashoks

DrMarneaus said:


> Been there, done that, did not enjoy it.


so that makes them stupid. gotcha.


----------



## havasu

Welcome to Marn's thinking ways!


----------



## DrMarneaus

Hydrashoks said:


> so that makes them stupid. gotcha.


Please Don't be offened. I didn't say you were stupid. Just remember, opinions are like *******s. which means mine is cleaner and better than everybody else's!  havasu knows what's up


----------



## Magus

DrMarneaus said:


> and because AR's are stupid, here's my AR magazine fed 5.56 bolt gun. Mossberg MVP wearing a 3-9x42 SFWA SS.
> 
> 
> 
> That'll do.
> 
> 
> Pulled in 1.36" 5 shot group at 200 yards.
> 
> I have had success at 600 yards with it as well, but it was too damn windy to get conclusive results. 400 yards is easy.



Nah, my DPMS HBAR will shoot with it and it has a crappy scope.


----------



## Hydrashoks

DrMarneaus said:


> Please Don't be offened. I didn't say you were stupid. Just remember, opinions are like *******s. which means mine is cleaner and better than everybody else's!  havasu knows what's up


Oh, I thought it was a troll comment. gotcha.


----------



## J-Will

DrMarneaus said:


> Please Don't be offened. I didn't say you were stupid. Just remember, opinions are like *******s. which means mine is cleaner and better than everybody else's!  havasu knows what's up


 Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## DrMarneaus

J-Will said:


> Pics or it didnt happen.


I don't think I can hold my iPhone at that angle lol.


----------



## DrMarneaus

Magus said:


> Nah, my DPMS HBAR will shoot with it and it has a crappy scope.


I dunno what that is! :cheers2:

But I'm sure it'll shoot well.


----------



## DrMarneaus

Hydrashoks said:


> Oh, I thought it was a troll comment. gotcha.


Alright bud. Just so you feel better, here's a pic of my late AR.


----------



## J-Will

DrMarneaus said:


> I don't think I can hold my iPhone at that angle lol.


 Theres an app for that.


----------



## J-Will

DrMarneaus said:


> Alright bud. Just so you feel better, here's a pic of my late AR.


 Hydrashoks is a master troll hunter. I'm his apprentice. I still suck at it.


----------



## Hydrashoks

DrMarneaus said:


> Alright bud. Just so you feel better, here's a pic of my late AR.


don't flatter yourself.

but nice AR.

I see why you now think their stupid.


----------



## DrMarneaus

Hydrashoks said:


> don't flatter yourself.
> 
> but nice AR.
> 
> I see why you now think their stupid.


I was a actually lying. I don't think they are stupid. The reason I got rid of mine is because they are dangerous and unnecessary. Why would or should anybody own a semi auto assault rifle with high capacity magazines? Seems like a bad idea.


----------



## DrMarneaus

And hey give me some credit. I showed you my other plasticy modern guns!


----------



## J-Will

DrMarneaus said:


> I was a actually lying. I don't think they are stupid. The reason I got rid of mine is because they are dangerous and unnecessary. Why would or should anybody own a semi auto assault rifle with high capacity magazines? Seems like a bad idea.


 Oh. I hope this is sarcasm.


----------



## DrMarneaus

J-Will said:


> Oh. I hope this is sarcasm.


Why would I be sarcastic about such a serious topic?

The safety and security of us, our children, and our country are not something to be mad light of. Let the assault rifles stay in the hands of our well trained police forces only please.


----------



## Vin

DrMarneaus said:


> Why would I be sarcastic about such a serious topic?
> 
> The safety and security of us, our children, and our country are not something to be mad light of. Let the assault rifles stay in the hands of our well trained police forces only please.


:rofl: :rofl: Because I know you, and well, I laughed... a lot. 

But I agree AR's a pointless. Don't get me wrong, they have their place, but I would rather have a semi in 308. 

Sue me.


----------



## DrMarneaus

But seriously, back on topic.

A few things one may not see every day.....but are interesting pieces of history. 

Mossberg 42C. Built 1938-1941. Missing the magazine currently. This came to me as a rusty beat up sightless rifle. Put it back together, cleaned it up, added a period correct mount and weaver scope. Oh, my total investment on this rifle is $0.00. Maybe $0.30 if you count the cleaning supplies I used. I was concerned about the condition of the crown, but it'll put 20 shots in a 1" blob at 25 yards.



The interesting part is that this was the predecessor to the Mosssberg 44, or M44, which is the .22 rifle used for military training during WWII era. Those things are highly collectible. The 42C model didnt come with the peep sights, or some of the extras like the 42A and 42B. I never knew but there is a pretty big following of these old old mossberg rimfies out there. Just a neat little rifle that's a ton of fun to shoot. 

So, this is a bit more historically significant, though it's likely equally as unknown.

Fusil Mle 1886 M93. Known as the Lebel Rifle. This was the French rifle of the WWI era. Chambered in 8mm Lebel (8x50r). A few interesting things about the Lebel rifle:

- First military issued firearm to use smokeless powder in standard issue ammo.
- First rifle to utilize full metal jacket as standard issued ammo (in 1886)
- First use of a boat tail + spitzer bullet design of any military cartridge.

Another neat feature is the fact that it uses a tubular magazine, but spitzer bullets. "How do they do it!!??!" you ask? There is a ring around the base of the cartridge that "Captures" the point and keeps it off the primer, and there is also what basically equates to a "double walled" primer, to protect it. 

This bolt gun has a 10 round capacity. 8 in the tube, 1 in the loading tray, and 1 in the pipe. 

Just a cool piece of history thats fun to shoot when I can find ammo for it (PRVI does a run every so often). This one was produced in 1917, and was obtained in the area of Verdun, though the production date puts it after the battle of Verdun.


----------



## DrMarneaus

Vin said:


> :rofl: :rofl: Because I know you, and well, I laughed... a lot.
> 
> But I agree AR's a pointless. Don't get me wrong, they have their place, but I would rather have a semi in 308.
> 
> Sue me.


I wont even say they're pointless, I simply don't like them. I've fired/played with/fondled many variations, from SBR's with cans to standard stuff. Sure its kinda fun and neat, but the type of shooting most AR's lend themselves to does not suit me.

I just have never been the type to go out and dump 200 rounds of ammo in 15 minutes or whatever, shooting at cans or crap off in the desert. i've done that, with AR's and other semi's. It gets expensive and I don't find it to be entertaining. But thats just me. 

I much prefer the process of precision shooting, or even just long range. I like to pay down at 400, 600 yards with my .223 bolt gun, or 600, 800, 1000 with my M1A, and ring some steel. It's slow, methodical, and it's a challenge. At that point you get to test yourself and the rifle in different ways than you would with an AR or tactical shooting. It's just more my style. 

Along with that, I get much enjoyment from the process and fine tuning of reloading. Loading, testing, tweaking, etc. Just getting started on .223 for this since the bolt gun is new. 

My AR was built to be light and handy and simple (wanted something smaller and easier than my pig of an M1A that weighs in at like 12 pounds). Didnt want optics. That rifle did not lend itself to the style of shooting that I have found I truly enjoy, and the only reason I owned it was "just to have an AR." It sat in the back of my safe and never got shot. Couple that with an absolutely horrible customer service experience with Spikes Tactical, it kinda just ruined the whole thing for me. One of the only weapon purchases that I regret. Thankfully I was in way before the craze and didnt buy at a stupid price. 

My thoughts are "no reason in owning a gun I have bitter feelings about, and dont enjoy shooting" So i dumped it and picked up the bolt gun. In the 2 months I've owned that, I've enjoyed it more and spent more time behind it than in the year or whatever that I owned the AR. 

Different strokes for different folks.

Does that provide some insight?


----------



## Sparky_D

My primary EDC:

S&W 642 (early vintage)

















And the "Happy End" of my 2nd Gen G-17


----------



## Vin

DrMarneaus said:


> Does that provide some insight?


I already know how you feel, it's been discussed before. :shhh:

I agree with your sentiments about them. I never understood the novelty, I have just as much fun with my semi .22.

I have always had a deep seated love for bolt action rifles. My dad has a 60 year old Remington single shot bolt action .22 that I have been begging him to give me. It was his fathers, and he won't part with it. It's the most intrinsically accurate rifle I have ever shot. It's also what I learned to shoot on.


----------



## DrMarneaus

Vin said:


> I already know how you feel, it's been discussed before. :shhh:
> 
> I agree with your sentiments about them. I never understood the novelty, I have just as much fun with my semi .22.
> 
> I have always had a deep seated love for bolt action rifles. My dad has a 60 year old Remington single shot bolt action .22 that I have been begging him to give me. It was his fathers, and he won't part with it. It's the most intrinsically accurate rifle I have ever shot. It's also what I learned to shoot on.


I was also explaining for some folks that dont follow me around the internet!

I know how you feel on bolt guns. That little 70 year old .22 i posted was love at first sight. It was nasty when I got it, but after shooting it for the first time I was hooked.


----------



## havasu

DrMarneaus said:


> I was also explaining for some folks that dont follow me around the internet!
> 
> I know how you feel. That little 70 year old was love at first sight. She was nasty when I got her, but after.....I was hooked.


This is for those of us who have followed you! :radioactive::laugh:


----------



## paracordist

.........


----------



## havasu

Back to our regular scheduled broadcasting!


----------



## DrMarneaus

well maybe if some other people posted pictures of guns.....I cant carry this crap by myself. 

Seeing as nobody talks about paracord here we might as well talk guns.


----------



## Magus

I need to post more!guns and paracord go together like sex and the woods!


----------



## DrMarneaus

Magus said:


> guns and paracord go together like sex and the woods!


:approved:


----------



## J-Will

I would post more pics, but I blew my *** early in the thread. I agree, when I was younger going out and blowing through 300 rounds shooting at cans and stupid crap was fun. I'm more interested in precision shooting or long range as well. Like Marn said, its more of a challenge. I'm looking into building a 10/22 at the moment for 100yd tack driving. Don't know much about them so the research is fun.


----------



## DrMarneaus

J-Will said:


> I would post more pics, but I blew my *** early in the thread. I agree, when I was younger going out and blowing through 300 rounds shooting at cans and stupid crap was fun. I'm more interested in precision shooting or long range as well. Like Marn said, its more of a challenge. I'm looking into building a 10/22 at the moment for 100yd tack driving. Don't know much about them so the research is fun.


Yup! thats the fun part. Researching, shopping, picking out parts and accessories, putting it all together, then testing the equipment as well as your own skills. 

Even when i go shooting with friends my favorite thing is setting up little competitions. I love setting up clays at 100ish yards and then everybody picks up a .22 and we take turns shooting 1 at a time, or the same for shotgun hulls at 25 yards, or whatever. 

Anyway, moving on. My "non-summer" carry:


I had to have custom leather made for it. The Sig 1911's have a slightly different slide shape, add on the rail and there are only a few holsters that'll work for them....none of which I could find in a left handed version. It's actually convertible OWB/IWB.


----------



## Vin

I don't haz enough gunz. out:


----------



## havasu

I was unaware you were also left handed. Sure makes it tough to get holsters sometimes!


----------



## DrMarneaus

havasu said:


> I was unaware you were also left handed. Sure makes it tough to get holsters sometimes!


Always have been!


----------



## Sparky_D

Vin said:


> I don't haz enough gunz. out:


 
A common affliction plaguing many working Americans...

Sadly, I can barely afford to feed the ones I *do* have when I can find food for them...


----------



## J-Will

Dammit marn.. I can't see any of your pics. You said sig 1911 and now I'm sad I can't see it.


----------



## DrMarneaus

J-Will said:


> Dammit marn.. I can't see any of your pics. You said sig 1911 and now I'm sad I can't see it.




Why can't you see? Is photobuckt blocked?


----------



## J-Will

No idea. Sometimes I can't see pics. They just don't show up. Like Shooter13s pics, I can't see his on here or glock forum either. Might be photobucket... Work computer blocks photobucket website.. bummer


----------



## havasu

This is why I download to my laptop, then upload to these sites. Problem is, this gets pretty hard when you view this from a smart phone.


----------



## DrMarneaus

havasu said:


> This is why I download to my laptop, then upload to these sites. Problem is, this gets pretty hard when you view this from a smart phone.


99.9% of the people I have encountered on the intarnet, can see my pictures on photobucket.


----------



## havasu

I agree It is perfectly acceptable to use an account such as photobucket, but I choose to have better control of my pics myself.


----------



## J-Will

Yep, thats what it is. I can see pics uploaded to the forum from a phone or computer, not photobucket or any other image hosting sites.. lame..


----------



## Magus

http://imgur.com/

best ever!


----------



## justincredible3

heres a couple of mine!


----------



## J-Will

justincredible3 said:


> heres a couple of mine!


Very nice!! Stupid question. Does the ruger take 1911 grips??


----------



## J-Will

DrMarneaus said:


> Anyway, moving on. My "non-summer" carry:
> 
> 
> I had to have custom leather made for it. The Sig 1911's have a slightly different slide shape, add on the rail and there are only a few holsters that'll work for them....none of which I could find in a left handed version. It's actually convertible OWB/IWB.


On my phone browser. Can see them now . Scorpion is my favorite 1911. By far


----------



## DrMarneaus

Thanks! I like it. 

So, i'm not sure what else I have shown, lets see....


----------



## DrMarneaus

Okay, here's probably my most favoritest thing ever.

Marlin 1895 Guide Gun. .45-70 Govt. Holy hell, you wanna talk about a thumper, this is it. I never used to shoot it much due to the ridiculous cost of ammo (roughly $1.75 per shot). Then I started reloading and got it down to .75 per shot. Then I started working on down loaded rounds for plinking, and am around .45 per shot. 

Lobbing a 405gr lead slug at about 1200 FPS, I can shoot all day and my shoulder is fine. It's an absolute blast ringing steel at 200 yards with this thing. 




Ridiculous caliber. 

12ga, .45-70, .357, .45acp, .22lr


----------



## DFlynt

I'd show mine but they were all lost in the great Firearms Talk Forum boating disaster!


----------



## DrMarneaus

DFlynt said:


> I'd show mine but they were all lost in the great Firearms Talk Forum boating disaster!


A true tragedy. Many fine men and women's firearms collections have been deeply affected by boating incidents.


----------



## ModernRifle

DFlynt said:


> I'd show mine but they were all lost in the great Firearms Talk Forum boating disaster!


Yes, Never again shall we take all our guns on a boat trip.

KG 7 IL


----------



## ModernRifle

http://www.molonlabeforum.com/showt...uild-Local-Parts&p=11670&viewfull=1#post11670


----------



## Magus

DrMarneaus said:


> Okay, here's probably my most favoritest thing ever.
> 
> Marlin 1895 Guide Gun. .45-70 Govt. Holy hell, you wanna talk about a thumper, this is it. I never used to shoot it much due to the ridiculous cost of ammo (roughly $1.75 per shot). Then I started reloading and got it down to .75 per shot. Then I started working on down loaded rounds for plinking, and am around .45 per shot.
> 
> Lobbing a 405gr lead slug at about 1200 FPS, I can shoot all day and my shoulder is fine. It's an absolute blast ringing steel at 200 yards with this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridiculous caliber.
> 
> 12ga, .45-70, .357, .45acp, .22lr


Can you get one with a full length mag tube?


----------



## flareside_ford94

Not Dr. Marn but nope. The only Marlin 1895 (excluding originals) in .45-70 that has a full length mag tube is the 1895 Cowboy and it either has a 24 or 26 inch octagon barrel not the 18.5 inch round of the guide gun.


----------



## Magus

wonder how hard it would be to have an extended tube made?


----------



## flareside_ford94

Magus said:


> wonder how hard it would be to have an extended tube made?


 
Not sure but it has been done and you can find out about it here http://www.marlinowners.com. I wouldn't just check the 1895 section though all of the rifle caliber Marlins use essentially the same action.


----------



## Magus

Cool thanks!


----------



## Scooter

Delta Elite




1968 Colt Python.


----------



## DrMarneaus

Magus said:


> Can you get one with a full length mag tube?





flareside_ford94 said:


> Not Dr. Marn but nope. The only Marlin 1895 (excluding originals) in .45-70 that has a full length mag tube is the 1895 Cowboy and it either has a 24 or 26 inch octagon barrel not the 18.5 inch round of the guide gun.





Magus said:


> wonder how hard it would be to have an extended tube made?





flareside_ford94 said:


> Not sure but it has been done and you can find out about it here http://www.marlinowners.com. I wouldn't just check the 1895 section though all of the rifle caliber Marlins use essentially the same action.


Actually yes you can.

The 1895 GBL's have a full length tube on the 18.5" barrel. 5+1 rather than 4+1. Though these were made post remington switch, so they may or may not suck. 

Other than that, as mentioned, the only long tubes came on the 1895 Cowboys, and good luck finding one, then have fun paying $1200 for it, haha.

Edit: nevermind, $1400

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=377095411


----------



## DrMarneaus

Scooter said:


> 1968 Colt Python.


ab-so-lutely beautiful.

a python is on my list, not sure when i'll get to it, but some day I will.


----------



## havasu

I have a 6" Python safe queen as well.


----------



## Magus

DrMarneaus said:


> Actually yes you can.
> 
> The 1895 GBL's have a full length tube on the 18.5" barrel. 5+1 rather than 4+1. Though these were made post remington switch, so they may or may not suck.
> 
> Other than that, as mentioned, the only long tubes came on the 1895 Cowboys, and good luck finding one, then have fun paying $1200 for it, haha.
> 
> Edit: nevermind, $1400
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=377095411


Yeah....what I planned was buying a used one local for 450$, buying a stainless tube from the industrial supply and have it fitted by a smith.
:laugh::radioactive:


----------



## J-Will

havasu said:


> I have a 6" Python safe queen as well.


 Safe queen?! WHY


----------



## Scooter

Another safe queen. 1968 S&W model 29, unfired.


----------



## J-Will

Scooter said:


> Another safe queen. 1968 S&W model 29, unfired.


IIRC the 29 is a 44 mag right?


----------



## Scooter

J-Will said:


> IIRC the 29 is a 44 mag right?


Correct.


----------



## Scooter

Another S&W, yep I like revolvers.

Model 28 Highway Patrolman 357 magnum.


----------



## Magus

Needs a lanyard loop and a paracord tether. 
Lovely weapons.


----------



## joseywales44

I have 2 mod. 28s, both 4". Both are shooters, one is my first pistol. Love my Smiths.


----------



## Magus

Wish they made them like they used to. *sigh*


----------



## badbox29

Ok, here's one of my Mossberg 590a1, two of my Sig P229 (.40), and one of my Marlin .30-30 scout rig.


----------



## flareside_ford94

badbox29 said:


> Ok, here's one of my Mossberg 590a1, two of my Sig P229 (.40), and one of my Marlin .30-30 scout rig.


 
Really like the Marlin. I would like to find a 336Y and set it up like that.


----------



## yiyah

Nice shotgun I'm thinking abut getting one is it a 20 or a 12g


----------



## badbox29

It's a 12 gauge.


----------



## joseywales44

I have 2 model 28s, both 4". One was my first "big" pistol (I had only owned .22s before...I was only 19)and the other was a back up in case # 1 went down for repairs. Neither can be accused of being "safe queens" since #1 has been reblued and action tuned and #2 has plenty of holster wear. Both are great shooters and I even carried #1 on duty at my first police job. I love S&W weapons. The old ones are incredibly well made and the new ones ain't too shabby either.


----------



## yiyah

Nice I have a 20g Remington wing master it's nice but it can't shoot steel shot


----------



## J-Will

badbox29 said:


> Ok, here's one of my Mossberg 590a1, two of my Sig P229 (.40), and one of my Marlin .30-30 scout rig.


 Who makes that holster??


----------



## badbox29

It's by Desantis. It is their Intruder model. Here's a link:

http://www.desantisholster.com/INTRUDER


----------



## daddy75767

BADASS!! I need to get me a gun somehow 45yrs. and no gun!! have to do something to get a weapon!


----------



## catfish

My Mossberg 835 12 gauge 3.5 " with my 2013 fall turkey.


----------



## yiyah

Nice Turkey


----------



## catfish

Thanks yiyah. I hope to get another one in the next few weeks.


----------



## catfish

Here's my favorite 22. My dad's old marlin 81dl. Nice smooth trigger.


----------



## yiyah

Sweet I've been hunting turkey for the last week haven't seen one maybe next week


----------



## 2GuysPara-Cord

. My Savage Axis .243. Took some camo burlap and some camo tape and did a 13 dollar camo job that blends nicely 


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## Magus

NICE! ever try Jute mesh?


----------



## 2GuysPara-Cord

Magus said:


> NICE! ever try Jute mesh?



Yes I have some covering the scope to reduce the glint. 

It's 100% see through 


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## badbox29

flareside_ford94 said:


> Really like the Marlin. I would like to find a 336Y and set it up like that.


Here's an updated shot. I made a butt cuff for it that I feel is more true to the lever gun heritage


----------



## badbox29

I got bit by the gun bug again... Since this picture, I've added a Burris MTAC variable scope.


----------



## Sparky_D

Lost a bit of weight. Pants are a bit baggy.

Need to find an IWB for this beauty...


----------



## hhgreg

the 2100 bbgun best BB gun I have used I've even taken a squirrel with a bb from this gun


----------



## hhgreg

here is my sling bow for doe and hog


----------



## catfish

Out plinking with the slingshot. Had a couple good shots till the rubber tubing snapped. New band installed.


----------



## MrParacord

hhgreg said:


> View attachment 889
> the 2100 bbgun best BB gun I have used I've even taken a squirrel with a bb from this gun


Whats the name of that scope?


----------



## MrParacord

catfish said:


> Out plinking with the slingshot. Had a couple good shots till the rubber tubing snapped. New band installed.


Years ago I had my band snap on my Crossman slingshot during some plinking. I was so mad because I didn't have a replacement band.
Fast forward to about 4 years ago. I was in a Walmart and bought a new slingshot to relive those plinking memories from years ago.

When is was a kid my dad had this metal slingshot but instead of It being shaped like a Y it was shaped like an O. Man that slingshot had some serious power.


----------



## Freebird

Winchester 94 30-30 and Ruger New Vaquero








Smith & Wesson model 19, 28 Highway Patrolman and model 681


----------



## Sparky_D

Thread Revive!

It's been a good 18 months for me...


Finally got my 3 Gun Starter Kit together











Found a great deal on a Hi Point .45 Carbine












Picked up a Kel-Tech Sub2K











Then got a Red Lion Precision rail for it












And finally got my Just Right carbine "just right"













Like I said, a good 18 months...


----------



## havasu

Looking good Sparky!


----------



## frodo

savage 300 mag
smith corona 03a3
gustaf swedish 6,5x55 mauser

sasha, tasha, and iggggggy AK-47's

another swede m98.
30 cal carbine

ak bayonets
swede bayonet
enfield bayonets
couple of old 22's squirrel killers


----------



## havasu

I have that exact bayonet in the last pic that I got from my dad in WWII


----------



## havasu

BTW Frodo, tell me what you know about it since I have no idea.


----------



## frodo

havasu said:


> BTW Frodo, tell me what you know about it since I have no idea.


I do not know anything, But pick a subject, and we can figure it out together

I know, no one one this forum knows anything about what I am trying to do.

I am so far off the reservation, I am lost.

these guys are into just tieing paracord, AND, they are DAMN good at it

but no weavers, 

I left Angie a PM, maybe she can help me out


----------



## havasu

I was referring to the knife!

Do you want me to start a weaver's forum, just for you?


----------



## frodo

naaaaa. when i talk to my self I get into arguments, 

Ms. Angie hooked me up with a site. Thanks tho.


last picture, that is an enfield bayonet, I just sold the one in the picture for $150.00

look on the blade, up next to the hilt what does it say ?









see the crown ? and GB ? "great Britain"

and the maker Wilkinson

The one I had, I got it in a trade,He wanted one of my AK47 bayonets, 
I bought the AK bayo for $25.00


----------



## havasu

I'll have to find it. It is either in the gun safe or my tool box... I just can't remember which.


----------



## frodo

DO NOT Sharpen it !!! NO grinder PLEASE!!!!! 

if you want to sell it, I can steer you to the right spot.


----------



## havasu

Good thing you told me. I was about to grind an edge on it...when I locate it.


----------



## havasu

I found it buried in the back of my safe, between the 10-22 and the AR. I see only symbols on the blade, nothin else


----------



## frodo

go here http://forums.gunboards.com/forumdisplay.php?23-Militaria-Swords-Bayonets-Edged-Weapons-Forum

post those pictures and ask for historical information 

i do not know those stamps, then again, i am not an expert on them
yours looks older than mine, thats a good thing


----------



## Oldsrocket442

Newly built ar15, S&W Shield 9mm, Ruger sr9c, and Ruger sr22


----------



## havasu

Nice set of guns! Why don't you also come over to Rugertalk.com and visit with us?


----------



## Oldsrocket442

havasu said:


> Nice set of guns! Why don't you also come over to Rugertalk.com and visit with us?


I think I am a member over there. Just haven't been there for quite a while.


----------



## havasu

Why yes you are. You have posted 3 times and your last post was January 26th, 2014. Not that I checked or anything...


----------



## havasu

I was reading the fine print on California's new ammo laws. Effective July, 2017, upLULA speed loaders or any revolver speedy loaders can only be purchased with a background check, just like ammo. This law is to goddamn stupid.

BTW, went to Costco to buy 4 more ammo boxes. I get to the register and the checkstand guy shouted that he needed the manager. I asked "what for" and he said it was because I was buying ammo cans. I said it was for my sewing kit  and he said it didn't matter, he still needed the manager to approve of the purchase. I am really ticked off at this flippin LIBERAL state.


----------



## Oldsrocket442

havasu said:


> I was reading the fine print on California's new ammo laws. Effective July, 2017, upLULA speed loaders or any revolver speedy loaders can only be purchased with a background check, just like ammo. This law is to goddamn stupid.
> 
> BTW, went to Costco to buy 4 more ammo boxes. I get to the register and the checkstand guy shouted that he needed the manager. I asked "what for" and he said it was because I was buying ammo cans. I said it was for my sewing kit  and he said it didn't matter, he still needed the manager to approve of the purchase. I am really ticked off at this flippin LIBERAL state.


Washington state is trying to follow in their footsteps. There are three counties here that dictate for the rest of the state. Arizona is on my short list of places to move. Just can't afford to do so right now.


----------



## havasu

We looked real close around Prescott, Arizona. Beautiful country, lots of forests, lots of "mom and pop" gun stores. If it wasn't for my grandkids, I'd move there in a New York minute.


----------



## frodo

Bring your self to Mississippi.

here is what the country looks like . road I take 2x a week,,

[ame]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x222fxm_p7230076-ride-with-me-homochitto-national-forest_lifestyle[/ame]

my neignboor hood


----------



## havasu

I've only been down a desolate road like that once or twice in my lifetime. Ya ever see Bigfoot in your travels?


----------



## frodo

desolate road ? lol...no big foot, 

but i saw a bunch of guineas and a 5' rattle snake, 









[/ATTACH]

when i drive it, i keep my camera ready, 

you see a turkey ?


----------



## havasu

That is what I call an original drive thru restaurant...


----------



## frodo

the guineas surprised me, they are not indigenous to this area.

I would love to capture a couple. They make great Alarm/watch birds. they yell at strangers


----------



## havasu

I could send my ex-wife to you. She also likes to yell at strangers... and non-strangers.


----------

